# Re Upholstering service



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

We are thinking of having our Autotrail Cheyenne reupholstered. She is 12 years old nearly and although in good condition the curtains are fading a little and the cushion fabric needs livening up.

We are thinking of using a company in Bristol called 'The Caravan and Boat Seat Cover Centre'.

Has anyone used them and what are your comments please, good bad or anything in between.

AS we live just outside Exeter, Bristol is quite handy if the are any good.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

They have been operating for some years and I have never seen any adverse comments about them. Although a long way for you to travel, Regal @ Ilkeston and Tockfield @ Alfreton are reliable. Both provide overnight facilities while you have your work carried out.


----------



## silkcut1105 (Aug 7, 2010)

*revamp of interior*

hi try Welcome to Regal Furnishing Ltd.

there really good.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Avoid A1 Furnishings in Knottingly. Many posts on forums about the bad jobs they have done. 

Stewart


----------



## mrnorthen (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Dave, not used the Bristol company but if you get negative responses about them I can recommend Regal Furnishings of Ilkeston Derbyshire, they completely re-upholstered in leather / fabric and fitted new curtains in our 1996 Hymer 3 years ago at a total cost £2250. 
You can find their ad in MMM.
Marks out of 10 - 9.5!
[align=justify]


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

mrnorthen said:


> a total cost £2250


You may find that their prices have risen somewhat; I've just been quoted £800 for 2 220cm x 53cm leather covered cushions. They gave me a verbal quote of "about £500" at the NEC ....


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*re furnishing*

Have had 2 vans done at regal the last one in leather no complaints about any would go back again kenny


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

My experience of Regal is anything but good.

I sent an eMail enquiry and did not receive the courtesy of a reply. Use your local facilities, they will need the trade.

Google for any information on the company first.

Joyce


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Had some stretch covers made a few years ago by the people in Bristol. Very professional, left the cushions with them and picked up when completed.

Excellent results, would use them again.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

The park we are worKing at had some units done by the 'The Caravan and Boat Seat Cover Centre'

We had a look at them and they look great .



Paul


----------

